# 12% to 5%



## jhawkin1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello everyone.  I've read some of the online journals here and thought it was a great idea to join the club.  I've seen many of you posting your goals, workouts, diets, etc.  I think this is a great way to achieve my goals as well, and that is to get some ripped, mean abdominals, while posting my workouts, diet(s), and so on.  I am giving myself 16 weeks to really change my physique around.  I understand that the main thing is having a clean diet (which I think I've come up with a pretty good one). Welcome and enjoy the ride!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Okay, it's Tuesday, September 4th and I am almost done with my first day.  Here are my stats.  I am 5'7", weight approximately 150 lbs and have a 12% body fat percentage.  I have a huge problem with over-eating, and am willing to change that all around with a great diet that includes 5-6 smaller, healthy choice meals.  Here is what I've had so far today:

Breakfast
- 4 to 5 egg whites
- oatmeal with 1 scoop whey protein
- 2 fish oil capsules
- 1 multi-vitamin

Snack
- apple
- 1 serving of almonds
- Slim Fast protein shake (no sugars)

Lunch
- 1 chicken breast
- Oatmeal w/ 1 scoop whey protein
- spinach plain (about a cup full)

Meal 4
- 1/2 cups of oats + one scoop whey protein w/ water= microwave
- 1 chicken breast
- 1/2 cup spinach

Meal 5
I'm not to this point yet, but  this will most likely be the last meal of the day.  I was thinking some egg whites and maybe some almonds (fat source).  Any ideas?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Here are my current pictures.  I will update these every Tuesday of the week to show my progress.


----------



## Mista (Sep 4, 2007)

Good idea starting the journal! A couple questions; How did you come up with 12%bf? How long have you be training for?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Mista said:


> Good idea starting the journal! A couple questions; How did you come up with 12%bf? How long have you be training for?



Thanks Mista, trainer helped me out with the calibrations and such.  I've been off and on for about 2 years now.  I am a senior in college this year looking to finish up my degree.  When I came in my freshman year, I was over 20% body fat weighing in at about 178 pounds.  After my freshman year, I decided I needed a life change.  I decided I needed to become more active.  Not knowing anything about dieting, I figured if I jog/run 4-5 miles a day I could loose some weight.  So I did that for about 3-4 months and lost over 30 pounds.  I lost that weight, but I hit bottom, getting down to around 144 but still had a considerable amount of body fat on me.  Again, my diet was shitty throughout.  I drank a ton of chocolate milk, fried chicken patties, and even snacked on raw cookie dough.  In the last year, I have been seriously working on my diet, changing to 5-6 healthy meals a day, but my problem is I eat something I like and I can't stop.  I am not sure if this is my problem for my body fat % or what, but I feel like I can't go any lower.  I've changed my cardio to more intense short sprints, and you can see my diet on the top, but I can't seem to loose any body fat%.  You think it's a combination of the inaccuracy with diet and too much cardio?  I do cardio almost every day?


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey!   Good luck with your goals - !   

Have you read the stickies in the diet section yet?  They will give you tons of information to keep you on track.

Chocolate milk, fried chicken & cookie dough just doesn't cut it..  keep your diet on key and you'll be there in no time!  

How many calories are you taking in a day?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey!   Good luck with your goals - !
> 
> Have you read the stickies in the diet section yet?  They will give you tons of information to keep you on track.
> 
> ...



Between 2,000 and 2,500.


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

That seems low to me, but I'm a girl   if that matters

for one - I hate Slim fast - why not sub a protein for that, like a packet of tuna or something

for the last meal.. if it's before bed, I always try to get a casein protein shake down.. I try to get at least 40 grms of protein before bed..  even when I'm cutting.. you could do cottage cheese or something like that maybe.

The not eating bad food - you just have to get into the mind set to do it.. The first couple weeks are rough (they were for me) but after you see the results of having your diet on track,, it's amazing.. you'll have those rock hard abs in no time!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 4, 2007)

katt said:


> That seems low to me, but I'm a girl   if that matters
> 
> for one - I hate Slim fast - why not sub a protein for that, like a packet of tuna or something
> 
> ...



I'm not so worried about getting big, body building type at this point until I can get down to the right body fat %.  What will casein protein do for me that say maybe the egg whites and fresh steamed veggies that I ate for my last meal tonight do?  I know casein protein is slow releasing, but can I still get shizzled abs without it?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 4, 2007)

For dinner and my last meal for the day I had egg whites and steamed veggies (carrots, squash, brocolli, green peas).  My boy that plays ball is cut up, and he drinks milk all the time, would it hurt to have a glass or two of milk with whey protein, maybe at night?


----------



## Mista (Sep 4, 2007)

jhawkin1 said:


> *You think it's a combination of the inaccuracy with diet and too much cardio?  I do cardio almost every day?*



I eat heaps more then you, and I'm heavier but I do very little cardio and I have a lower bf%. I wouldn't worry so much about cardio, but get your diet plan down aswell as a weight training routine and you will make great progress.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Mista said:


> I eat heaps more then you, and I'm heavier but I do very little cardio and I have a lower bf%. I wouldn't worry so much about cardio, but get your diet plan down aswell as a weight training routine and you will make great progress.




Currently, I am able to do the weight training 3 days a week.  I'm currently doing back/bi's, chest/tri's, and lower body.  I kept my rep range in the 6-12 range for maximum hypertrophy, and keep a low rest rate (30 seconds to a minute max).  

Do you think genetics play a big role  of why you have a lower bf%?  I have horrible genetics, and plus im a guy, and guys store most of their fat on their bellies unfortunately.  I'm not trying to make any excuses here, i'm willing to do anything to get to my goal.  All your help and advise I will take in.  Keep it coming! 

thanks Mista


----------



## Mista (Sep 4, 2007)

jhawkin1 said:


> Currently, I am able to do the weight training 3 days a week.  I'm currently doing back/bi's, chest/tri's, and lower body.  I kept my rep range in the 6-12 range for maximum hypertrophy, and keep a low rest rate (30 seconds to a minute max).
> 
> Do you think genetics play a big role  of why you have a lower bf%?  I have horrible genetics, and plus im a guy, and guys store most of their fat on their bellies unfortunately.  I'm not trying to make any excuses here, i'm willing to do anything to get to my goal.  All your help and advise I will take in.  Keep it coming!
> 
> thanks Mista



Without seeing what exercises you are doing the split looks decent. I personally don't think genetics determine if you turn out fat. I'm a guy also, but I have watched what I eat for years and been training for years also.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Mista said:


> Without seeing what exercises you are doing the split looks decent. I personally don't think genetics determine if you turn out fat. I'm a guy also, but I have watched what I eat for years and been training for years also.



How much cardio do you try and fit in per week?  Do you do HIIT training?  If I don't have to do any cardio whatsoever, I can take your word for it, but i've gained so much with my cardio sprints that it would be a shame to let it go to waste.


----------



## Mista (Sep 4, 2007)

jhawkin1 said:


> How much cardio do you try and fit in per week?  Do you do HIIT training?  If I don't have to do any cardio whatsoever, I can take your word for it, but i've gained so much with my cardio sprints that it would be a shame to let it go to waste.



My goal is to be big with low bf. I find I lose mass with intense cardio. I don't try and fit any cardio in, if the weathers nice on the weekend I will go for a ride, but always make sure I eat after. Running is great for fitness. I would however spend some of the time walking and concentrating on lifting. But thats just me...


----------



## goob (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey man, journal is a good idea.  You'll get a lot of help here.

I remember you saying in another thread you could handle 3 x bouts of cardio a day.  You obviously have a decent level of conditioning.
If you already do 3 weight training sessions, you could add in 2 x HIIT sessions and 1 x steady state on days off.  This would prevent you from losing muscle put on. 
The HIIT should be something like 95-100% effort sprint for 20 seconds, rest for between 30 secs and 90 secs (whatever you can handle). Repeat x 8-10.  This should take no more than 20 mins (warm up included).

For the steady state, try a 3-4 mile run.  Aim for about 30 mins.  Hope this helps.


----------



## katt (Sep 5, 2007)

jhawkin1 said:


> I'm not so worried about getting big, body building type at this point until I can get down to the right body fat %.  What will casein protein do for me that say maybe the egg whites and fresh steamed veggies that I ate for my last meal tonight do?  I know casein protein is slow releasing, but can I still get shizzled abs without it?



I think it's basically the same, I just do the drink because I have a hard time eating all the food necessary.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 5, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey man, journal is a good idea.  You'll get a lot of help here.
> 
> I remember you saying in another thread you could handle 3 x bouts of cardio a day.  You obviously have a decent level of conditioning.
> If you already do 3 weight training sessions, you could add in 2 x HIIT sessions and 1 x steady state on days off.  This would prevent you from losing muscle put on.
> ...




That's great advice.  Yes, I am in the best shape of my life in terms of cardio at this point.  I will definately use the HIIT and love steady state conditioning in the early mornings.  Appreciate the help!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 5, 2007)

katt said:


> I think it's basically the same, I just do the drink because I have a hard time eating all the food necessary.



What kind of casein protein you like?  I tried the micellar matrix, and that was good, but I'd use a double scoop and even sometimes single scoops and that thing ran out really fast.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 5, 2007)

Good luck man. Getting to 5% is going to be tough, but it can be done.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Good luck man. Getting to 5% is going to be tough, but it can be done.



Yeah, I figure:  eat healthy, train hard, stay away from junk food and sugar, and don't cheat for 16 weeks straight and I should be well on my way to achieving that goal.  Obviously, easier said than done, but I'm up for the task.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 5, 2007)

2nd day of success with my diet.  I also did some HIIT training:  30 seconds full out sprint/30 second jog for a total of 20 minutes.  I was talking to one of my boys, who happens to be an athlete who lost a ton of weight (including body weight) and he said that I should stay away from liquid foods in access (i.e. protein shakes), so having this said, I'm a huge fan of oatmeal and adding a scoop of whey protein, having said that would I be okay to eat oatmeal 3x a day?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Third day, great success.  I've had a few cravings for sugars, and maybe even a cheat meal, but my goals are overwhelming.  I am addicted to oatmeal (low sugar) and whey protein mixed for some reason, but i know oatmeal is the best for you in terms of carbs w/ a little added protein.  I bought an exercise mag. because there was some great ab exercises in there.

I think I will try them out tomorrow.  They are as follows (you need a medicine ball for these):  Three way medicine ball crunches, Med. ball 'ups', and med ball twists.  A few others w/out the med ball include abdominal extensions, hip raises, and side bends.  How do those guys in the mag. get so dang ripped!?  Is it diet or is it the fact that weight training/conditioning is their life/that's all they do every day?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Also forgot to mention that I did get a bit of weight training in today, did shoulder exercises today.  Did 4 exercises:  4 sets of 10 reps with increasing weight each time.  One question for anyone that is following my journal.  Do I need a refeed day while cutting?  I'm cutting out dairy (milk) and any sort of bread, so if I was to do a refeed do I just eat an increased amount of what I currently have in my diet?


----------



## Mista (Sep 6, 2007)

Refeeds are a good idea, but don't use them as an excuse to eat crap whenever.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mista said:


> Refeeds are a good idea, but don't use them as an excuse to eat crap whenever.



I was thinking, since I do tend to mess up, I would only do a refeed every friday, maybe 2 meals (approx 6 hours), and basically have a double serving of my diet that I had posted.  So maybe two packets of oatmeal instead of one or 2 chicken breasts, something to that sort.  I've already seen results here in 4 days, it's great what you can do if you just put your mind to it.


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2007)

jhawkin1 said:


> How do those guys in the mag. get so dang ripped!?  Is it diet or is it the fact that weight training/conditioning is their life/that's all they do every day?



Drugs


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Today is the worst day yet...im constantly craving sugar today, but I know what is at stake.  I will be okay.  Today is my off day from lifting, so I think I'll head over to the arena and run stadiums for about 20-30 minutes or so.  I'm starting to see results so im excited to take my next updated picture coming up next Tuesday.  I picked up a medicine ball w/ a rope and one without a rope:  i think I'll get some core training in this weekend with some weighted sit ups and some different explosive work with the med balls with rope attached to them.


----------



## sensamilia (Sep 7, 2007)

yo dude if u aint on any juicy and ur droping down to 5% u can kiss ur test and libido bye bye. Id aim for just below 10.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fair enough, but I'm sticking to this diet/exercise training plan for 16 weeks regardless.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 8, 2007)

question for anyone following:  is playing full ct basketball a hinderance in terms of keeping your metabolism up?


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2007)

Why would it be a hindrance?  You're running your ass off in full court aren't you?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Why would it be a hindrance?  You're running your ass off in full court aren't you?



yeah, but I usually play for 2 hours or so.  I figured any cardio lasting more than 30 minutes kills your metabolism?  Maybe i'm off my rocker, but I love playing pick up basketball.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Two more days before my first update picture.  Feeling really good, have tons of energy, and not one sugary, cheat meal.  I am a little concerned with my calcium intake though.  I do not have any skim milk in my diet.  Is a lack of calcium a hinderance on my diet?


----------



## sensamilia (Sep 9, 2007)

go do some research on dairy calcium and fat loss. What ive read is that dairy calcium helps in fat loss.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 9, 2007)

Are you taking multi-vitamins? If so, calcium shouldn't be a problem.

No form of cardio will slow your metabolism down, but 2 hours of basketball isn't exactly assisting hyperthrophy. If possible, try sipping on a shake during the 2 hours.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Are you taking multi-vitamins? If so, calcium shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> No form of cardio will slow your metabolism down, but 2 hours of basketball isn't exactly assisting hyperthrophy. If possible, try sipping on a shake during the 2 hours.



I am taking what is called "First Step:  for energy" distributed by High Performance Fitness.  It has 71 vitamins and minerals, and I basically take a 1 OZ shot a day (it's a liquid).  I've noticed i've had more energy throughout the day so it seems to be doing the job, but it only has 60 mg of calcium, which amounts to 8% of a 2000 calorie diet?  is that enough?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Update pics coming tonight.  Kept with everything, 3x a week weight training, off days HIIT training.


----------



## goob (Sep 11, 2007)

jhawkin1 said:


> Update pics coming tonight. Kept with everything, 3x a week weight training, off days HIIT training.


 
Plan sounds good.  Can't really fail if you keep going.  There's not many here that can handle HIIT.


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

I know I can't handle it ....

at the present time.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did another round of HIIT tonight:  3 minute jog, 30 second sprint/30 second jog for 17 minutes.  Here are my updated pics!  Starting to cut a little....still early though.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Pictures*

Here they are...let me know what ya'll think.  This is a week in to it.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 11, 2007)

here is one flexed...sorry had to!


----------



## katt (Sep 12, 2007)

Looking Good!   Of course you have to flex!!!!!  

Did you take "before" pic's?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 12, 2007)

katt said:


> Looking Good!   Of course you have to flex!!!!!
> 
> Did you take "before" pic's?



Yes, my 'before' pics are up on the first page.  I am going to jump my cardio to every day HIIT training.  Same length of time.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 16, 2007)

It's Sunday night, a long day of playing pick up basketball (3 hours worth!).  I have recently changed the idea of my diet.  I make sure to eat more solids in terms of protein including tons of chicken and egg whites.  I ONLY have a protein shake after a serious workout or when I get up first thing in the morning I'll do one scoop of whey with water, but that's it for liquids besides water of course!  The more solid, lean proteins I consume the more body fat I will lose with the help of my cardio sessions and weight training 3-4 days a week.  I'm doing it big time.  Updated pics coming on Tuesday night!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are my updated pics of week three


----------

